# Chicken Kicks



## hongkongfooey (Dec 30, 2005)

What is the difference betwen a front chicken kick and an opposite chicken kick? What is a slicing chicken kick? 

HKF


----------



## jdinca (Dec 30, 2005)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> What is the difference betwen a front chicken kick and an opposite chicken kick? What is a slicing chicken kick?
> 
> HKF



There's a lot of different chicken kicks: Front kick (snap kick) is a basic front kick to the head. Opposite kick I'm thinking is a reverse cresecent, where the leg swings up and hits the opposite side of the head (ala Billy Jack). There's also a chicken wheel kick. Slicing chicken I don't know. The slicing kick I know slices across the kneecap, striking with the blade of the foot. You could put it in a chicken kick and go to the throat.


----------



## still learning (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello, What art calls kicks ....chicken kicks?

If have seen chicken fights....with the knife on the leg and they leap and kick to the other chicken....sometimes people are too close to the fight and gets a chicken kick.........Aloha


----------



## jdinca (Dec 30, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, What art calls kicks ....chicken kicks?
> 
> If have seen chicken fights....with the knife on the leg and they leap and kick to the other chicken....sometimes people are too close to the fight and gets a chicken kick.........Aloha



Yep. It starts with the back leg, is a distractor and also helps you gain height. The other leg does one of the basic ground (snap kick, wheel kick, reverse crescent, etc.). Like most jumping kicks, the goal is to get the hips to head level to increase the power of the kick. The first leg also distracts the opponent. It's in a number of kenpo systems.


----------



## Doc (Dec 31, 2005)

jdinca said:
			
		

> Yep. It starts with the back leg, is a distractor and also helps you gain height. The other leg does one of the basic ground (snap kick, wheel kick, reverse crescent, etc.). Like most jumping kicks, the goal is to get the hips to head level to increase the power of the kick. The first leg also distracts the opponent. It's in a number of kenpo systems.


The front "chicken kick" can be viable. All others are anatomically unsound and will ultmately cause injury to the user.


----------



## MJS (Dec 31, 2005)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> What is the difference betwen a front chicken kick


 
My take:

Left leg forward, right back.  Rt. comes up as a distraction, and the kick is delivered with the front leg.




> and an opposite chicken kick?


 
Same set up as before.  Left comes up and kick is delivered with the rt.




> What is a slicing chicken kick?


 
Sorry, never heard of it.

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

All this talk of chicken is making me hungry!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 31, 2005)

I absolutely refuse to subject myself to doing chicken Kicks.. and Kicking Set 2 in EPAK is front,back and sidel chicken kicks.. 

with a cage holding my lumbar spine together.. I'll leave that quite alone.

The only chicken kick I would attempt is the front.. and would only use it to the groin and knees.. none of this high stepping acrobatics for me


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 31, 2005)

One our TKD BB's and myself attempted to perform Kicking Set 2 once. It's a TKD class in one set. Finish and repeat. Much fun. Even if we had no true idea what we were doing. Kicking is fun ;D


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 31, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> My take:
> 
> Left leg forward, right back. Rt. comes up as a distraction, and the kick is delivered with the front leg.
> 
> ...


 

Hi MJS, 

That is how I am being taught to do them. I still don't know what a slicing chicken kick is. It sounds like it would be pretty difficult to do.

HKF.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 31, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I absolutely refuse to subject myself to doing chicken Kicks.. and Kicking Set 2 in EPAK is front,back and sidel chicken kicks..
> 
> with a cage holding my lumbar spine together.. I'll leave that quite alone.
> 
> The only chicken kick I would attempt is the front.. and would only use it to the groin and knees.. none of this high stepping acrobatics for me


 
Hi Tess,

I really don't like chicken kicks. Front isn't too bad, opposite is ok, side chicken, that just makes my knee hurt. I can understand why you perform the first side kick like a modified sweep, but I have bad knees, it is just painful. Now back chicken kicks make me feel like a retard when I do them. Who in their right mind is going to do a set of kicks like that?

HKF


----------



## jdinca (Dec 31, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> The front "chicken kick" can be viable. All others are anatomically unsound and will ultmately cause injury to the user.


My hip hurt plenty when I was learning the chicken wheel, until I was able to get my fat, lazy body to turn over before I threw the kick. Our system (I don't know if this is universal in kenpo) includes all of the TKD kicks, minus the axe kick. Something about striking down with a fully extended leg makes my hammy want to explode.

My current belt is 3rd degree brown. All 10 of my kicks have a combination of two of the following words: jump, spinning, flying. At 42 with a bad knee and a less that 100% back, they're causing me some issues. Fortunately, elevated kicks are not a prevalent part of our system and some latitude is given to us more "senior" students. I need to know them and I need to understand them because I'm going to need to teach them but as long as I make up the lack by being even better in the other areas of my training, I don't have to be perfect at them.

I don't plan on ever bringing my hips to the head level in an attack. I much prefer to bring the attacker's head down to my hip level.

I do think a hopping crescent or a jump spinning reverse crescent make a cool, emphatic ending to a Mass Attack though.


----------



## mantis (Dec 31, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, What art calls kicks ....chicken kicks?
> 
> If have seen chicken fights....with the knife on the leg and they leap and kick to the other chicken....sometimes people are too close to the fight and gets a chicken kick.........Aloha


Kabob-Do!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 31, 2005)

jdinca said:
			
		

> My hip hurt plenty when I was learning the chicken wheel, until I was able to get my fat, lazy body to turn over before I threw the kick. Our system (I don't know if this is universal in kenpo) includes all of the TKD kicks, minus the axe kick. Something about striking down with a fully extended leg makes my hammy want to explode.
> 
> My current belt is 3rd degree brown. All 10 of my kicks have a combination of two of the following words: jump, spinning, flying. At 42 with a bad knee and a less that 100% back, they're causing me some issues. Fortunately, elevated kicks are not a prevalent part of our system and some latitude is given to us more "senior" students. I need to know them and I need to understand them because I'm going to need to teach them but as long as I make up the lack by being even better in the other areas of my training, I don't have to be perfect at them.
> 
> ...


 


We do the following kicks in my American Kenpo class.
Front kick- thrust, snap, chicken
Side- thrust, snap, slicing, chicken, spinning
Back kick- snap, thrust, chicken
Roundhouse
Hook kick- front leg, rear leg, spinning, 
Opposite chicken
Axe
Crescent- inner and outward
Front scoop 
Rear scoop

I believe that is it.

HKF


----------



## jdinca (Dec 31, 2005)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> We do the following kicks in my American Kenpo class.
> Front kick- thrust, snap, chicken
> Side- thrust, snap, slicing, chicken, spinning
> Back kick- snap, thrust, chicken
> ...



I think that's the making of an interesting thread. What kicks are taught in your system?


----------



## RichK (Jan 6, 2006)

Great now I just drew a blank. There are certain times that I like the chicken kick, the blank part I drew was one of the techniques where the opp is bent over and you are in tight between his shoulder and hip, deliver a chicken kick with the knee and then with the second knee shoot out a side kick to the opposite knee.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

RichK said:
			
		

> Great now I just drew a blank. There are certain times that I like the chicken kick, the blank part I drew was one of the techniques where the opp is bent over and you are in tight between his shoulder and hip, deliver a chicken kick with the knee and then with the second knee shoot out a side kick to the opposite knee.


 
Hmm, we've got a technique similar to that called Sumo. The attacker is bent over because you're holding his wrist and you've just delivered a hammer fist to the back of the elbow. The finish is a fading chicken kick with the left knee hitting the head and the right leg doing a snap kick to the head.


----------

